
EU deleted post blaming critics of copyright directive of russian influence - chupa-chups
https://web.archive.org/web/20190215114522/https://medium.com/@EuropeanCommission/the-copyright-directive-how-the-mob-was-told-to-save-the-dragon-and-slay-the-knight-b35876008f16
======
chupa-chups
As you can see, gone now:

[https://medium.com/@EuropeanCommission/the-copyright-
directi...](https://medium.com/@EuropeanCommission/the-copyright-directive-
how-the-mob-was-told-to-save-the-dragon-and-slay-the-knight-b35876008f16)

